# 6000 lumens led!!!



## zemmo (Dec 28, 2009)

Man, what an arms race. New info for Peak announces a new SAR light using a Luminus CSM-360-W emitter. As in street-legal motorcycles, one almost has to wonder when the relentless push higher will stop? 

http://www.luminus.com/content1520

I'm thinking I might need the SR2000, which will use an SST-90 and one 38120P battery for 2k lumens. Supposed to be available in Feb. 'M' LiFePO4'M' LiFePO4 38120P 38120P


----------



## strinq (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 28, 2009)

:sick2::twothumbs


----------



## brianch (Dec 28, 2009)

i want one!!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 28, 2009)

Me Too.


----------



## choombak (Dec 28, 2009)

zemmo said:


> Man, what an arms race. New info for Peak announces a new SAR light using a Luminus CSM-360-W emitter. As in street-legal motorcycles, one almost has to wonder when the relentless push higher will stop? ...



LEDs' are going through the same cycle that microprocessors are going through...the quest for the smallest, and fastest (here strongest) is a never ending race... 

-Amarendra


----------



## zelda (Dec 28, 2009)

_Large, single chip with an emitting surface area of 5.4 mm2 _

hmm? is see 4 die's, the text is copied from a sst-50.


----------



## strinq (Dec 28, 2009)

choombak said:


> LEDs' are going through the same cycle that microprocessors are going through...the quest for the smallest, and fastest (here strongest) is a never ending race...
> 
> -Amarendra



Which is an awesome thing. 

Now, the only question is, will there be as big an advancement on energy sources and heatsinking tech to keep those high output LEDs in small bodies?


----------



## zemmo (Dec 28, 2009)

zelda said:


> _Large, single chip with an emitting surface area of 5.4 mm2 _
> 
> hmm? is see 4 die's, the text is copied from a sst-50.



Where do you see 4 dies?


----------



## jslappa (Dec 28, 2009)

"CSM-360-W65S-D22-GS100 6500K White
White PhlatLight CSM-360 consisting of four 9 mm​​​​2 LEDs wired in series, thermistor, and connector, mounted on a copper-core PCB."

Looks like it's 4 SST-50's on one board. Same as how the MC-E and P7 look. But DAMN, that's a lot of lumens. I need one of these in a P60 pill so I can run it in my TLS head and Megalennium with 3 IMR 18650's. 6500K is not my style though, so I'd rather have the 5700k color from the W75S.​


----------



## grunscga (Dec 28, 2009)

Luminous has a typo somewhere. The website says emitter size is 5.4mm^2, which would be noticeably smaller than the SST-90. The PDF spec sheet linked from the website, however, says the emitter size is 36mm^2.

Not much of a thrower there... 

Edit:

Wow! PDF also says the maximum power is 13.6V @ 6.3A, which is almost 86 watts!

Active cooling, here we come!


----------



## blasterman (Dec 28, 2009)

I've asked this question before, but don't your optics have to be engineered for the specific emitter size and orientation to avoid screwy spill patterns? Putting a P7 or MC-E in an optic / reflector designed for an XP-E doesn't always yield the best results, correct? The mis-match is most pronounced the narrower the intended beam spread. Are there optics that will even work with the SST line right now?

Also, I fail to see why this would have any benefit for street road use. White-light at 700 lumens already surpasses standard 55watt halogen headlamps. 6000lumens coming from a a 5.4mm die is not only blinding for oncoming drivers, but likely only be useable in an off-road type mount like because of the monster heat sink required.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 28, 2009)

The 3000 Lumen version appears to cost $176.67 for one chip. The 6000 Lumen version requires a quote to get the price (they want to make sure you don't hit your head as you faint from sticker shock). I doubt I'll buy any soon...


----------



## DM51 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds interesting...

But wrong forum - it's not in a flashlight yet, and my guess is it will be quite a while before that happens.

Moving from LED Flashlights to LED (emitters).


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Dec 28, 2009)

isn't the diameter of the dome on the sst50 same as dome diameter of MC-E? 
and isn't the diameter of the dome of the MC-E the same diameter as the Cree ring?

Now, I realize that an MC-E in a reflector designed for an XR may produce less than desirable effects, depending on how the reflector was designed, but shouldn't an sst50, as long as it's at the correct height, make a nicer beam in an MC-E reflector than an MC-E?


----------



## SirJMD (Dec 28, 2009)

Reminds me of this one:






300W LED.. looks like 100 small dies!!


----------



## Metatron (Dec 28, 2009)

jslappa said:


> "CSM-360-W65S-D22-GS100 6500K White
> White PhlatLight CSM-360 consisting of four 9 mm​2 LEDs wired in series, thermistor, and connector, mounted on a copper-core PCB."
> 
> Looks like it's 4 SST-50's on one board. Same as how the MC-E and P7 look. But DAMN, that's a lot of lumens. I need one of these in a P60 pill so I can run it in my TLS head and Megalennium with 3 IMR 18650's. 6500K is not my style though, so I'd rather have the 5700k color from the W75S.​


http://www.customlightfactory.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=20&p=7562#p7562


----------



## waddup (Dec 28, 2009)

it wont be long before we have flashlights that run for days with unlimited output.

3000 lumens for 48 hours in a mag 2xD size light :candle:

yes there are some hurdles to overcome, but 25 years ago a computer was the size of a house, now they are in our cell phones.

it wont be long before surefire and quark lights start showing up on antique roadshow

"my grandad owned it, i think he paid $240 in 2009, titanium was considered quality in those days"


----------



## Curt R (Dec 28, 2009)

strinq:

Scientists at Stanford University in California have turned paper coated with ink made of silver and carbon 
nonomaterials into a 'paper battery'. The promise is that by using nanotubes and nanowires the result 
could be used to make batteries that are 10 times as powerful as current Lithium-Ion batteries that we 
now use. The primary usage of paper batteries and supercapacitors would be for grid-connected energy 
storage and electric-powered cars and trucks. Smaller applications as in notebooks and other small electronics, 
including flashlights, will also be in this battery revolution.



Curt


----------



## waddup (Dec 29, 2009)

what he said ^

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/8...make-a-battery-out-of-office-paper-nanotubes/

http://discovermagazine.com/2010/jan-feb/096


----------



## moviles (Dec 29, 2009)

it is not new
its 4 x sst-90 (4x 9mm2 = 36mm2)

and 51x36mm "star" too big for flashlights


----------



## SirJMD (Dec 29, 2009)

moviles said:


> it is not new
> its 4 x sst-90 (4x 9mm2 = 36mm2)
> 
> and 51x36mm "star" too big for flashlights



And a SST-90 outputs 1500 lumens...? Not as far as i remember.


----------



## moviles (Dec 29, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> And a SST-90 outputs 1500 lumens...? Not as far as i remember.



are 4 sst-90 in series at only 6.3 amp not 9 amp

just read the pdf its 36mm2 (4 x 9mm2)
http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten..._csm_360_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 2, 2010)

so who is going to be the first one to do a mag mod with it that we can all copy? also a coleman lantern type project would be awesome, we'll prolly need 3 or four of those "M" sized cells, from what i gathered, the chip that the 4 dies sit in has a copper core which greatly increases heat sinking, we might be able to pull it off without active cooling, and the LED seems pretty robust (though at prolly $200 a pop i wouldn't push it)...maybe we can find a way to make it p60 compatible? lolhopefully somebody will have a method when i get back stateside, i think it would be a fun project. even if you ran the whole thing at half amperage, 3000+ lumens is ridiculous, and that might help the cooling problem


----------



## moviles (Jan 2, 2010)

SFG2Lman said:


> so who is going to be the first one to do a mag mod with it that ?maybe we can find a way to make it p60 compatible?



man.....no way to do that :shakehead. its 51x36mm star


----------

